
How modern privacy violations would look like 35 years ago - myle
https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/6e6k3a/how_modern_privacy_violations_would_look_like_35/
======
wlkr
Wow, I have never seen the ACLU pizza video [0] (linked in the comments)
before but it's fantastic. It hits all the points I try to explain to people
about the importance of privacy in a much more succinct and clear way. I'm
surprised it has so few views.

[0]: [https://www.aclu.org/ordering-pizza](https://www.aclu.org/ordering-
pizza)

~~~
echotangowhisky
That's a good video, I'd never seen it either, but I'd like to paint an
opposing pictures:

Me: _calling a pizza place I 've never ordered from before_ Hi, I'd like my
usual. Pizza Place: Sure! Our pizza delivery drone will drop it off in 20
minutes.

That's the whole conversation. They have my order history from every pizza
place ever, so they know what I want. My credit card number is on file, so
they can just charge that. (Credit fraud is non-existent because of 24/7
surveillance and chargebacks). They have my GPS information so they know where
to deliver the pizza. Add in a little bit of AI and cooperation between the
different fast food vendors, and I could skip the conversation entirely. My
favorite pizza would just show up when I get hungry!

This is still creepy, but it's a much better future than one where a pizza
shop operator is catty about my beach body.

~~~
dagw
Imagine being anywhere in the world and being able to simply press a button on
your phone and having the best local approximation of your favorite pizza
delivered to you...

~~~
wink
As someone who is trying to sample anything remotely unfamiliar wherever I
travel.. totally useless :P

------
drdaeman
> In the evening you go to the library to return a book. They have a list of
> book suggestions ready that fits your taste suspiciously well.

Hah! If that'd be true...

I strongly suspect modern recommendation engines have absolutely no clues
about the plot/tropes/character traits/content in general and only operate on
score correlations and basic genre tags. Because more than half of the
suggestions I got for books, movies and games (and I willingly fed the data!)
weren't something that fit my tastes well. Maybe just remotely.

(I must admit I have crappy tastes, though.)

~~~
jacquesm
And of course they keep on recommending books you already read.

